# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم فلاشات لــكافـة أنــــواع الريــسيفرات  اصدارجديد لجهاز Digiclass MA--HD وتثبيت عمل قنوات BEOUTQ بتاريخ07-01-2019

## mohamed73

اصدارجديد لجهاز 
Digiclass MA-1016-HD
و
Digiclass MA-1116-HD
وتثبيت عمل قنوات BEOUTQ بتاريخ07-01-2019    
Digiclass MA-1016-HD 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
Digiclass MA-1116-HD 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

